# Tempermental front derailleur



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

Wow, my first 20 mile ride on my Cervelo and sheez....2 dropped chains. When I first took her out on a 1 mile, I popped it too. I have SRAM rival with a compact gearing.

Took it to the shop that built it and they ran through the gearings and said I have to be very careful from going to the small to the big ring. I should use very little load on the chain to carry it over. They said that Cervelos were built moreso for Shimano and Campy derailleurs and they pointed out that the front derailleur cage is pretty flexy, which sometimes causes chain drops

On today's ride it flew off once and I got it back on, but the second time was huge. It literally flew over the big ring and onto the crank itself, scratching it up a little bit. I literally had to pull on the front derailleur cage to unjam the chain to get it over the big ring, then to the small rings. I was a greasy mess.

The rear works fine, no problems there, but I'm a little paranoid going to small to big ring.

Any other suggestions guys. My old bike which had old school 105 drop down shifter on a triple, never once had a chain drop. That's new techology for you.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

well, I'd be a bit suspicious about a shop saying a bike was built for a certain line of components, but I think its always worth having a 3rd eye chain deflector. Costs $10-many pros use them-nothing worse than slipping a chain in a race.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't have compact gearing with my Rival setup but I have not dropped my chain once. I am using Ultegra chain and crankset with braze-on Rival derailleur.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

If it's dropping off the outside it sounds like you need to tighten up the high limit screw. Just give it a 1/8th turn in and go ride. Repeat until the chain dropping is gone or the chain rubs the outer plate in your biggest gear. You should also verify that the outer plate is parallel to the chainrings.


----------



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

*Yup that was it*

Thanks guys. I brought it to another shop and yup, the high limit screw was not set correctly at all which caused the chain drop issue. They have made the correct adjustments. I'll pick it up tomorrow to test. Thanks for all of your feedback.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

A shop which builds and sells Cervelos, and when given the opportunity to fix a shifting problem requiring adjusting a derailleur limit screw, doesn't, is pathetic. I would not be inclined to trust anything else about the building of that bike.


----------



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

*Actually they don't specialize in Cervelos*

That was my miscalculation. The build was at a road only shop which carried high end lines a.k.a Colnagos, Looks etc. I brought all the items in and I thought that they couldn't really mess up the build. Then when I had the problems, they took a look at it and didn't find anything. Then I brought it to another shop, that "does" carry Cervelos and other high end lines and their mechanics found the limit screw issue. Both shops build bikes with SRAM as well so I didn't think it would be an issue.

It's all about learning everyone. I just know that I'll bring it to the second shop from this point forward and leave this to experience.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Any road shop (with high end bikes) that can't handle a derailleur limit screw is pathetic. Yes, make that first shop just a bad memory.


----------



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

*Whew...I'm relieved....*

Just did a 26 mile ride today and not one mechanical issue with that front derailleur. My first grease free ride. Didn't have to touch that chain. Gives me much more faith in SRAM.


----------

